

ZeroMail – Personal Assistant for Email Sorting, 24/7 without the Hassle - bart_zeromail
http://blog.zeromail.com/2013/03/27/zeromail-goes-live-personal-assistant-for-email-sorting-247-without-the-hassle/

======
toast76
This looks surprisingly cool. I've seen plenty of startups claiming to "fix"
email, but this is certainly a novel approach. I'm sure that $20 a month won't
suit everyone, but if you get hundreds of emails a day and it saves you half
an hour a month, it seems worth it.

~~~
bart_zeromail
Thanks!

According to a recent McKinsey report says that workers spent 28% of their
time on reading and responding to email. Radicati reports that corporate email
workers send/receive 105 emails/day.

ZeroMail doesn't only save time, but also reduces decision fatigue
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decision_fatigue>
[http://lifehacker.com/5944198/president-obamas-
productivity-...](http://lifehacker.com/5944198/president-obamas-productivity-
tacticshttp://lifehacker.com/5944198/president-obamas-productivity-tactics)).

Sorting out your own inbox seems like a quick task, but if you respond as the
emails come in (which 70% of people do) and 30 emails are just notifications,
newsletters or spam, you actually waste over 30 minutes of time in context
switching per day. (<http://www.drthomasjackson.com/email_comm.html>)

That equals 10 hours per month. How much is your time worth? :)

